

Exporting your Google waves & "Wave in a Box" - yarapavan
http://googlewave.blogspot.com/2010/11/exporting-your-waves.html

======
arron61
"Access Wave from Google Docs"

This means they are trying to integrate wave into google docs. It baffles me
that they didn't run with this headline instead: "Wave is being integrated
into Google Docs." This would have been much better publicity than just
pulling the plug and declaring Wave as dead.

~~~
roc
Wave always made more short-term sense as plumbing to unify google
docs/notebook/chat/mail/etc.

Having, say, robots watching/operating on Google Docs and Email would be a
huge feature advantage that competitors would have a very hard time catching
up to. And you can offer that to users without trying to force them through
the gauntlet that was the unified Wave interface.

And, years down the line, when people are ready and the unified interface was
polished, you could bring it back for people who want it.

~~~
elblanco
In the cases where I've been on projects that successfully used Google Wave,
it was always as a coordination tool to google docs...basically a content
management tool with pointers/links to individual docs...on occasion as a file
repository as well.

Basically a kind of sharepoint.

------
alexophile
If Wave wasn't associated with such a disastrous public perception, there
could be a viable market for customized, hosted enterprise Wave instances.

The rub would probably be finding that niche group that A) has made Wave an
important part of their workflow, B) is incapable of instantiating it on their
own, and C) hasn't, since hearing the news, already found another solution to
replace Wave.

------
mxavier
1\. Cut a hole in the box. 2\. Put your wave in that box. 3\. Make her
download the box.

And that's the way you do it.

